# The Lowered Thread....



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

I know there new, but some one has to have one.... My finacee is getting hers here in the next few weeks, and once she gets it...its game time. Lets see some pictures of lowered beetles.

post a picture, and what suspension setup your running...:beer::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

Here you go.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

OTAMYWY said:


> Here you go.


what coils? Im a little upset that the 2.5 is a beam in the rear.... means she will have to be on mk6 jetta style coils... and they don't go that low at all...


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Wheels and coils or air coming soon. On H&R Super Sport Springs now:


Klaus1 by Tommy Carlisle Photography, on Flickr[/quote]



vdub10golf said:


> DSC_0450 by Tommy Carlisle Photography, on Flickr
> 
> 
> DSC_0383 by Tommy Carlisle Photography, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup:

Coilover options -


*2.5 Click Here*

*2.0T Click Here*


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

vdub10golf said:


> Wheels and coils or air coming soon. On H&R Super Sport Springs now:


she's anti-air, i wish she would let me bag it.... she hates my car.:laugh:










sorry for the non-beetle content


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)




----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

ECS Tuning said:


> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Coilover options -
> 
> ...


Where is the air ride options?


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

OTAMYWY said:


> Where is the air ride options?


openroadtuning.com


----------



## VW GUY (Aug 12, 2001)

Now that is one bad a** gti!


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

VW GUY said:


> Now that is one bad a** gti!


 hahaha thank you sir!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

OTAMYWY said:


> Where is the air ride options?


 Working on that aswell, with more coilover options too! :thumbup:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

ECS Tuning said:


> with more coilover options too! :thumbup:


 opcorn: 



you have my undivided attention andy!:laugh:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

FK coilovers added for the 2.0T models 

 
 

*Link To All*


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

ECS Tuning said:


> FK coilovers added for the 2.0T models
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
FKs for the 2.5 models not gunna happen probably right?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> FKs for the 2.5 models not gunna happen probably right?


 Working on that for you buddy, keep posted! :thumbup: 

Andy


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Are any more H&R coil options going to become available?


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

vdub10golf said:


> Are any more H&R coil options going to become available?


 We carry Street Performance H&R coilovers for both the 2.0T and 2.5 :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

vdub10golf said:


> Are any more H&R coil options going to become available?


 We carry Street Performance H&R coilovers for both the 2.0T and 2.5 :thumbup: 

*Please see link above 


Working on more options both air ride and coils


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*

I will be sold if H&R has Ultra Lows for the 2.5 model, if not i will be buying a set of FK's in the next week or so.....we are picking up the beetle today!


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> I will be sold if H&R has Ultra Lows for the 2.5 model, if not i will be buying a set of FK's in the next week or so.....we are picking up the beetle today!


 Thats what I want are some Ultra-Lows!! Will ones from the GTI work?


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

vdub10golf said:


> Thats what I want are some Ultra-Lows!! Will ones from the GTI work?


 on a turbo model, yes they should...2.5 is a rear beam setup


----------



## Imbringingstaticback (Nov 28, 2011)

I'd go B&G all day over UL's glad someone in your family has it right about no air Mike


----------



## AutoThisWorld (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

picked up the beetle, its a monster truck compared to the GTI lol


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

:laugh:.... not for long....


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

AutoThisWorld said:


>


 :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> :laugh:.... not for long....


 Nice, my sister has one exactly like that. Will H&R Super Sports work on that? I was gonna sell her my current springs when I get my coils.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

vdub10golf said:


> Nice, my sister has one exactly like that. Will H&R Super Sports work on that? I was gonna sell her my current springs when I get my coils.


 yea the springs will work, its just a different strut for both models...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

How about for the 2.0T 
B&G
ST
KW
Airlift

For the 2.5
B&G soon
ST
Airlift

And there is always springs


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> For the 2.5
> B&G soon


 

lets talk.


----------



## Imbringingstaticback (Nov 28, 2011)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> lets talk.


 DO it meOW


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Mike, we do now have ST coilovers for the 2.5 -


----------



## dreamingtwig (Dec 8, 2010)

BAD ASS... Who's the music by?


----------



## Spatzle (Sep 24, 2011)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> what coils? Im a little upset that the 2.5 is a beam in the rear.... means she will have to be on mk6 jetta style coils... and they don't go that low at all...


I have a MKIII which has a similar beam in the rear.

Theres a company called banchwerks or something close, and they have these plates that lower the rear of your beam equiped car "MKI-MKIII" 2.5 inches.

I am making my own to suit my desires, and since I have the tools to make them myself. I figure they will cost me less then $15, and not the $225 they charge.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Anyone else go low yet? I just picked up a 2.5 for my wife today. She is already crying for coilovers.


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

FKstreetlines on since a week old, 5k on them now


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

*FV-QR*

really wish FK came out with coils for the 2.5...... i loved my PowerTech's when i was on coils in the mk6


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

LowerThanZimmy said:


> really wish FK came out with coils for the 2.5...... i loved my PowerTech's when i was on coils in the mk6


The beetle is a MK6 chassis... Look further into coils, FK makes for 2.0 and 2.5, check ECS. The description states for MK6


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

misterwes said:


> The beetle is a MK6 chassis... Look further into coils, FK makes for 2.0 and 2.5, check ECS. The description states for MK6


 2.5 is a solid beam like the MK6 Jetta, not IRS like the MK6 GTI/Golf


----------



## misterwes (Feb 2, 2012)

Right you are, and I correct myself on the FK making for 2.5s... Only ST and H&R so far :/ why would you go 2.5?!


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

misterwes said:


> Right you are, and I correct myself on the FK making for 2.5s... Only ST and H&R so far :/ why would you go 2.5?!


 fiancee' car lol..... this is my car...


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

since my wife and i are new to the vw scene, we dont really know all the good places to look for parts for our 2012 beetle and 10 gti 

do we have air available yet for the 2012 beetle? if so where? 
-wes


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

ive got a launch edition....and its sitting on KSPORT coils....next to no wheel gap!!! ill post pics soon....


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Any pics available of the actual coilovers for the beetle, not just product pics. Are we required to use the factory top hats?


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

misterwes said:


> FKstreetlines on since a week old, 5k on them now


That looks good! Mine is on H&R Super Sports, and for some reason the front is about that low but the rear-end is sky high.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Up


----------



## zsqure (May 1, 2012)

tHIS IS EXACTLY WHAT i WANT TO DO.:laugh:


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Just a teaser here of our test fitment...this is the rear of my wifes 2.5 with the rear bags installed but resting on the bump stops of the factory shocks...it will go much lower once the new shocks are installed. After I receive the front setup and get it test fitted I will have more pics for you guys. 

-Wes


----------



## zsqure (May 1, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> Just a teaser here of our test fitment...this is the rear of my wifes 2.5 with the rear bags installed but resting on the bump stops of the factory shocks...it will go much lower once the new shocks are installed. After I receive the front setup and get it test fitted I will have more pics for you guys.
> 
> -Wes


You've had a week, let's see lets see!


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

zsqure said:


> You've had a week, let's see lets see!


patience friend...my job keeps me out of town for extended periods of time...


----------



## harryvw (Sep 26, 2007)

^ silver one is looking good! havent seen any on the deck yet...


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

here is mine slammed on KSPORT....this is as low the KSPORT will go...ima ride like this till i pay off my student loan and then get some H&R ULTRA LOWS and slam it to the deck


306525_10150764580229710_506459709_9000050_1773888212_n by 210_THUMPER, on Flickr


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

^^^^^ there is no wheel gap in the front of the rear....sits right on top of the tires....


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

I like the idea behind this thread and hopefully like most of zimmy's threads it'll live on for a sh1t ton more pages. I gave up my golf r only on the hope that vw will bring the beetle R to our shores I'm told by a friend and vw insider that we are most likely going to see it, but this all depends on 2 things golf R sales which are pretty much a done deal, and beetle sales which are not so good. In my state the Dhsmv shows around 175 turbos and 380 2.5's sold so far. That doesn't seem like a high number, but only time will tell. If they don't give us an R I'll buy a premium turbo, and mod the hell out of it. My question is for the aired out beetle and the static car with ultra lows above. Is there a problem when dropping these cars with the fuel filler tube hanging so low on the passenger rear inner fender? Just wondering thanks can't wait to get my beetle whichever one it'll be fingers crossed for an R.

Edit not ultra lows ksports sorry.


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

210thumper said:


> ^^^^^ there is no wheel gap in the front of the rear....sits right on top of the tires....


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

Jedidub said:


> I like the idea behind this thread and hopefully like most of zimmy's threads it'll live on for a sh1t ton more pages. I gave up my golf r only on the hope that vw will bring the beetle R to our shores I'm told by a friend and vw insider that we are most likely going to see it, but this all depends on 2 things golf R sales which are pretty much a done deal, and beetle sales which are not so good. In my state the Dhsmv shows around 175 turbos and 380 2.5's sold so far. That doesn't seem like a high number, but only time will tell. If they don't give us an R I'll buy a premium turbo, and mod the hell out of it. My question is for the aired out beetle and the static car with ultra lows above. Is there a problem when dropping these cars with the fuel filler tube hanging so low on the passenger rear inner fender? Just wondering thanks can't wait to get my beetle whichever one it'll be fingers crossed for an R.
> 
> Edit not ultra lows ksports sorry.


im not on ultra lows YET im on KSPORTS right now but ne ways.....i havent run into ne problems yet i rub a little bit on some big dips....but other than tha i havent ran into ne problems


----------



## zsqure (May 1, 2012)

I need educated on lowering my Beetle. H&R sport springs, or super sport springs? Do I also need to do new shocks with these? I've never been lowered. I really like the look. Also, what is the restriction on posting attachments?


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

just waiting for the rest of my parts to come in and i will be putting my wifes beetle on the ground. air tank, compressors, water traps, accuair vu4, accuair switched speed controller, and a bunch of fittings all on order and tracking shows it all showing up next week...we will be doing a copper hardling setup also...stay tuned. 
-wes


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

This thread make me want to sell my gti... :heart:


----------



## TragicallyHip (Jan 25, 2011)




----------



## zsqure (May 1, 2012)

H&R Sport springs delivered today by the little brown truck. Maybe this weekend, after the Q5 gets serviced. Can't wait.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

I finally have all the pieces to the the puzzle and will be putting my wifes 2.5 on air here shortly. The last piece of the puzzle arrived today.



I decided to do a hardline setup in the trunk. Here is a pic of the hardlines halfway mocked up.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

jwcardy said:


> I finally have all the pieces to the the puzzle and will be putting my wifes 2.5 on air here shortly. The last piece of the puzzle arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> I decided to do a hardline setup in the trunk. Here is a pic of the hardlines halfway mocked up.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Please have a detailed build thread with parts jwcardy. 

I'm thinking about picking up a 2.5L instead of a Turbo.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Aonarch said:


> Please have a detailed build thread with parts jwcardy.
> 
> I'm thinking about picking up a 2.5L instead of a Turbo.


oh, yeah i will end up making a build thread. ive had everything to do it for a while, just no time with my job. im out of town a lot. i hope to have it finished up in the next week or so

-wes


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

jwcardy said:


> oh, yeah i will end up making a build thread. ive had everything to do it for a while, just no time with my job. im out of town a lot. i hope to have it finished up in the next week or so
> 
> -wes


You just answered my question from unitedgtis thread. I cant wait to see it finished. 


Sent from my iPhone 7GS.


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

29461b5ab01e11e180d51231380fcd7e_7 by tonytalksalot, on Flickr


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice. So Tony, what do you think fits wheel/ tire wise? Today I will test fit a 18x9 ET 40.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

tonytalksalot said:


> 29461b5ab01e11e180d51231380fcd7e_7 by tonytalksalot, on Flickr


Do you live near the panhandle?


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

Jedidub said:


> Do you live near the panhandle?


No I live about 2 minutes north of Miami :wave:


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

tonytalksalot said:


> No I live about 2 minutes north of Miami :wave:


 Tow truck guy right?:thumbup:


----------



## tonytalksalot (Oct 30, 2011)

Jedidub said:


> Tow truck guy right?:thumbup:


 That's me. :wave:


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

tonytalksalot said:


> That's me. :wave:


 Cool :thumbup:


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

This all looks good... I gotta' look into this further...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

If you begin experiencing noise from your aftermarket shocks, when hitting road bumps of
simply negotiating your driveway, you might want to invest $99.90 (free shipping) for 
034 Density Upper Strut Mounts that totally eliviate the problem. They're a much superior
product than our OEM ones. Though listed for the MK5 and MK6 cars, fitment is exactly as
that which is needed for the Beetle. To see the product, go to:

www.amimotorsports.com

P.S. - Scroll down a bit on this page and you can get the info on the 'Squeaking Front Suspension'
listing. In other words 'six of one'.....or 'half a dozen of the other'.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ridgemanron said:


> If you begin experiencing noise from your aftermarket shocks, when hitting road bumps of
> simply negotiating your driveway, you might want to invest $99.90 (free shipping) for
> 034 Density Upper Strut Mounts that totally eliviate the problem. They're a much superior
> product than our OEM ones. Though listed for the MK5 and MK6 cars, fitment is exactly as
> ...


Definitely advise anyone with aftermarket suspension that utilizes the stock upper mounts to go with the 034 mounts as well. Made such a big difference on mine.

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

So how do you feel about this set: 

http://www.amimotorsports.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=7548 

States it will lower to:

Front 35-55mm (1.4-2.2") Lowering Range*
Rear 35-70mm (1.4-2.75") Lowering Range*

* depending on vehicle


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

the beet said:


> So how do you feel about this set:
> 
> http://www.amimotorsports.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=7548
> 
> ...


I know nothing about this company. Just a word of wisdom look at the coating that is on them because trust me rusty coil overs suck. From my personal expeince FK Silverlines, H&R, Eibach, Tein, and KW. Are all good and if I was on a budget I would get ST's. Just remember if you buy budget coil overs that is what your getting. I would not get coils under a grand if you want quality. Cheap ones break down and the ride starts to suck between 5-15k.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

LEBlackRob said:


> Cheap ones break down and the ride starts to suck between 5-15k.


I am not ruling out ST's. I also like that the springs are yellow (bonus) since that will go well w/my Beetle (not that you will really see once lowered). 

I should be a good tester as I usually drive it about 100 miles a day (m-f).


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

You can always powder coat the springs whatever color you want.... for example, we just redid a Can-Am Spyder RS-S with a custom tri-color scheme paint and powder coated the factory springs to match one of the accent colors. Turned out really nice and didnt cost much extra


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> You can always powder coat the springs whatever color you want.... for example, we just redid a Can-Am Spyder RS-S with a custom tri-color scheme paint and powder coated the factory springs to match one of the accent colors. Turned out really nice and didnt cost much extra


Cool! Do you see them?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I've had plenty of things powder-coated in the past, if I don't have to spend the extra money, already being yellow would be cool though... Black would also work.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

ECS Tuning said:


> Mike, we do now have ST coilovers for the 2.5 -


Looks like these coilovers will give me this stance, which I think will still look good w/the whitewalls I had in mind...


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

the beet said:


> Looks like these coilovers will give me this stance, which I think will still look good w/the whitewalls I had in mind...


I love it.

Only wish the turbo came in yellow or Denim blue


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

Jedidub said:


> I love it.
> 
> Only wish the turbo came in yellow or Denim blue


my dealership has a denim blue turbo convertible


----------



## cmrnowlin (Aug 26, 2010)

the beet said:


> Looks like these coilovers will give me this stance, which I think will still look good w/the whitewalls I had in mind...


Where are you going to get your whitewalls

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

cmrnowlin said:


> Where are you going to get your whitewalls
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


Doin' them myself in the Spring using this stuff. Will post info on the process under "White-walls" thread: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WHITE-WALL-...Parts_Accessories&hash=item2a275168e1&vxp=mtr 

See "White-walls" thread for more info:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5909432-White-walls


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

jwcardy said:


> my dealership has a denim blue turbo convertible


Yea, but it only comes in dsg it's a special 60's edition.


----------



## cmrnowlin (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome im going this. My haritage wheels are currently on my gli but theyll be going on my 58 single cab when that project is closser to being done.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm confused in why h&r's kits for the beetle lower the front more than the rear?? I would want the rear down almost 0.3 - 0.5 more than the front. Is there any other kits that will level and lower?


2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo

2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I too wondered why the h&r kit does that but now after having the springs in for a few thousand miles the car sits really level front to rear...


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

the beet said:


> Cool! Do you see them?


On the cam am spider, yes, you easily see the springs but on the beetle you don't. I sometimes deal with customers that are very particular about what they want... If you were building a show car and were concerned about extreme detail then it may be something you would be interested in... 

Hell I have customers that want their wheel weights to match the color of the rim barrels! They now offer them in all sorts of colors so you never know what people will spend their money on LOL


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

vdub10golf said:


> Wheels and coils or air coming soon. On H&R Super Sport Springs now:
> 
> 
> Klaus1 by Tommy Carlisle Photography, on Flickr


[/QUOTE]

Rock on Chief! Perfect stance!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Chris659 said:


> On the cam am spider, yes, you easily see the springs but on the beetle you don't. I sometimes deal with customers that are very particular about what they want... If you were building a show car and were concerned about extreme detail then it may be something you would be interested in...
> 
> Hell I have customers that want their wheel weights to match the color of the rim barrels! They now offer them in all sorts of colors so you never know what people will spend their money on LOL


Thanks Chris. I was just wondering if one would be able to see/notice the rear springs. I was fairly sure that after the lowering that one would not notice the front coilovers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> I know nothing about this company. Just a word of wisdom look at the coating that is on them because trust me rusty coil overs suck. From my personal expeince FK Silverlines, H&R, Eibach, Tein, and KW. Are all good and if I was on a budget I would get ST's. Just remember if you buy budget coil overs that is what your getting. I would not get coils under a grand if you want quality. Cheap ones break down and the ride starts to suck between 5-15k.


STs are not budget coils. They are made in Germany by KW and are the same as KW V1s except they are galvanized instead of stainless and have a 5 year warranty instead of lifetime.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Does anyone know anything about or have any experience with these ( how is the quality/performance, are any additional mods/parts required, do I need spacers, etc.)? :

(2-2.5") http://www.esetuning.com/V-Maxx-XXtreme-Coilover-Kit-for-VW-p/70av04.htm

(3"?) http://www.rokkor.com/coilovers/vw/volkswagen-new-beetle-coilover-kit.html


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

Looks like the second ones you linked are for the 2010 and earlier new beetles, are the suspensions the same on the current build?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I contacted them. I'm looking into...


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Rock on Chief! Perfect stance![/QUOTE]

Thanks!


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

H&R super sport or sport? I don't wanna go to low, so I was thinking if got the sport and I wanted a little more (0.2-0.3) I could use a spring press and get a little lower. 

What do you guys think?


2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo

2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I wouldn't recommend the spring press idea but to each their own....

Depending on what look or use you're after, the sports will leave the rear a tad higher than the front and about a 1" wheel well gap f/r. 
IMO if you go with the SS springs, change the struts too. It will ride alot better with lowered struts

If you go 2/3 down the page of this link you'll see mine. I went with the sports. Love the ride quality and it was the look I was after. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5902692-H-amp-R-Springs-installed-today! 

Hope this helps


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

NorthGaTurbo'd said:


> H&R super sport or sport? I don't wanna go to low, so I was thinking if got the sport and I wanted a little more (0.2-0.3) I could use a spring press and get a little lower.
> 
> What do you guys think?


GA, 

Why don't you consider adjustable coil-overs?


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

I have looked at CO's, but I'm on a budget for this build. I know it's a cheap way out.. H&R CO's - $1400 + install, thats too much for me right now. 


2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo

2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Just my two cents, but save your money for coilovers or a complete suspension kit. Just putting springs on you'll end up blowing your shocks out prematurely have to replace them anyway. Nobody likes to blow anything prematurely bwahahahaha

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

NorthGaTurbo'd said:


> I have looked at CO's, but I'm on a budget for this build. I know it's a cheap way out.. H&R CO's - $1400 + install, thats too much for me right now.


GA, 

I agree. Many CO set-ups are extremely overpriced. I know... you get what you pay for right??? 

Anyway, I'm of the belief you should be able to get a fairly nice set for between $500 and $700ish... 

Keep a watch out. I will be pulling the trigger soon, and I refuse to install crap on my ride. There are quite a few nice (and affordable) options out there. 

Maybe you want to consider installing yourself. I can't imagine anyone offering to install springs along with a spring press. Sounds dangerous... :facepalm:


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

Truth be told... I just built a fj cruiser and a 4 runner and got board with both. Before I start spending a couple thousand I wanna make sure I'll even keep this car. If I can keep it a couple years ill do it right. If I hate the lowering springs or feel their blowing my shocks out ill go back to stock. I have a little bit of a sickness. 

In the last 4 years - Tacoma, Honda SI, 4runner, fj, and now a beetle. I need to slow down. 

If I end up being really happy with VW I may jump out and get a golf R. Trust me, I fight a full blown build everyday. 


2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo

2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

NorthGaTurbo'd said:


> In the last 4 years - Tacoma, Honda SI, 4runner, fj, and now a beetle. I need to slow down.


Thats it? :laugh:


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I guess this is only my second build ( if you can call it that ) so I kinda' understand your passion/motivation.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

So far, I have narrowed it down to these 2 for my 2.5L: 

http://www.esetuning.com/ST-Speedtech-Coilover-Suspension-Kit-for-VW-p/90875.htm 

http://www.esetuning.com/V-Maxx-XXtreme-Coilover-Kit-for-VW-p/70av04.htm 

The ladder is available for the newer model Beetle, just don't have a pic and have to order directly from Holland, so will take longer (no big deal). 

I appreciate any feedback,thoughts, etc.? 

I am really liking the dampening adj. on the V-MAXX...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Definitely advise anyone with aftermarket suspension that utilizes the stock upper mounts to go with the 034 mounts as well. Made such a big difference on mine.


Do you recall, does it add additional space after installing the mount, or does it simply replace the existing (OEM) mount?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

the beet said:


> Do you recall, does it add additional space after installing the mount, or does it simply replace the existing (OEM) mount?


It just replaces the existing oem one. Same size and everything, its just made of a stronger rubber 

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Cool! Thanks Doc.


----------



## audi_3643 (Jul 29, 2003)

If using MKVI coilovers do you need to modify the sway bar links? I see the FK setup comes with new links although I plan on using ST's. I also read this somewhere but would like to confirm. Thanks guys, will post pics once done.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

This is the VMaxx for the 2.5:

http://www.esetuning.com/V-Maxx-XXtreme-Coilover-Kit-for-VW-Beetle-2-5L-p/70av31-55.htm


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

So it looks like this is in fact the same strut mount as for the 2012 Beetle 2.5L (replaces OEM Part # 1K0 412 331B). 

http://www.034motorsport.com/chassi...ty-mk5-mk6-volkswagen-8j-8p-audi-p-23141.html

Does anyone here know should I expect to reuse my existing bearing? 

If I am lowering as much as 2.5", will I need to consider a change in the camber? Will I need this mount instead: 

http://www.034motorsport.com/chassi...rcaster-mounts-vw-mk5mk6-chassis-p-21857.html 

Lastly, what do others think of this method/procedure: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?1381025 

Any help/assistance is appreciated as I am new to this "lowering thing"...


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

Rookie question - will lowering springs or coil overs void a power train warranty? I understand any parts breaking (ball joints, control arms, shocks, ect) because of the mods is in no way covered. I'm really only worried about engine and tranny. I've had a couple issues with my beetle already and don't wanna be in the hook if something goes wrong. 

P.s. when done correctly lowering does not harm the power train?


2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo

2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I plan on waiting until after my initial warranty (36K miles) before the mod. Almost there anyway and need to wait 'til warmer weather... 

Powertrain is 60K. 

I never make the year(s)...


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

Just got done! I had the H&R super sport's installed. I love the look. The ride is firmer, but it was fairly firm to began with. The reduced body roll and improved handling is well worth a slightly firmer ride. 

Hang on for pics...


2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo

2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo

2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

So, I am looking to pull the trigger and start purchasing some of the components I will need to perform this "downgrade". 

Can anyone answer, if I am lowering as much as 2.5", will I need to consider a change in the camber? Would I need this mount instead:

http://www.034motorsport.com/chassis...s-p-21857.html


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

the beet said:


> So, I am looking to pull the trigger and start purchasing some of the components I will need to perform this "downgrade".
> 
> Can anyone answer, if I am lowering as much as 2.5", will I need to consider a change in the camber? Would I need this mount instead:
> 
> http://www.034motorsport.com/chassis...s-p-21857.html


Your camber will most likely change due to lowering the vehicle, that's just the way it goes. Now how far out it will be when you lower it 2.5" I don't know. I think I'm lowered more than 2.5" and I was able to get my camber almost within factory spec, I think I might be like -.1 out from factory spec or something.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

the beet said:


> So, I am looking to pull the trigger and start purchasing some of the components I will need to perform this "downgrade".
> 
> Can anyone answer, if I am lowering as much as 2.5", will I need to consider a change in the camber? Would I need this mount instead:
> 
> http://www.034motorsport.com/chassis...s-p-21857.html


Do the coilovers that you plan on purchasing not have camber plates already? I suggest getting an alignment afterwards then see what you need. No sense in spending $400 if you dont have to.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Your camber will most likely change due to lowering the vehicle, that's just the way it goes. Now how far out it will be when you lower it 2.5" I don't know. I think I'm lowered more than 2.5" and I was able to get my camber almost within factory spec, I think I might be like -.1 out from factory spec or something.


Thanks Doc. So did you just use this strut mount, the same strut mount as for the 2012 Beetle 2.5L? (replaces OEM Part # 1K0 412 331B).

http://www.034motorsport.com/chassis...i-p-23141.html


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> Do the coilovers that you plan on purchasing not have camber plates already? I suggest getting an alignment afterwards then see what you need. No sense in spending $400 if you dont have to.


Thanks Wes. This is the VMaxx for the 2.5 I am thinking of purchasing:

http://www.esetuning.com/V-Maxx-XXtreme-Coilover-Kit-for-VW-Beetle-2-5L-p/70av31-55.htm 

Not sure about camber plates?


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

the beet said:


> Thanks Wes. This is the VMaxx for the 2.5 I am thinking of purchasing:
> 
> http://www.esetuning.com/V-Maxx-XXtreme-Coilover-Kit-for-VW-Beetle-2-5L-p/70av31-55.htm
> 
> Not sure about camber plates?


yeah, it looks like you just resuse your factory top hats with all those coilovers


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

the beet said:


> Thanks Doc. So did you just use this strut mount, the same strut mount as for the 2012 Beetle 2.5L? (replaces OEM Part # 1K0 412 331B).
> 
> http://www.034motorsport.com/chassis...i-p-23141.html


Yup, at first I used the factory ones, but they made noise at low speeds, so I upgraded to these and now no noise.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Yup, at first I used the factory ones, but they made noise at low speeds, so I upgraded to these and now no noise.


But you had no issues w/camber?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

the beet said:


> But you had no issues w/camber?


Like I said I am a tiny bit out, like -.1 out of spec, but not bad. Just keep the tires rotated and it's not a problem.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Strut mounts ordered!!! 

Thanks guys. 

...now for the coil-overs...


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

ST coilovers would be the way i'd go, best warranty around-5yrs. Plus ST been around for a long time. I never had a problem with them on my 02 Jetta. Never had a failure or problem. I don't see any reason to spend so much.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

NorthGaTurbo'd said:


> Just got done! I had the H&R super sport's installed. I love the look. The ride is firmer, but it was fairly firm to began with. The reduced body roll and improved handling is well worth a slightly firmer ride.


 WOW! GA, That didn't take long. Now, I gotta' play catch up...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jokerny77 said:


> ST coilovers would be the way i'd go, best warranty around-5yrs. Plus ST been around for a long time. I never had a problem with them on my 02 Jetta. Never had a failure or problem. I don't see any reason to spend so much.


 I like the ST's Joe, but I really like what I see and have read about the V-Maxx XXtreme Coilovers: 

http://www.v-maxxusa.com/ 

http://www.esetuning.com/V-Maxx-XXtreme-Coilover-Kit-for-VW-Beetle-2-5L-p/70av31-55.htm 

I agree they don't have the same reputation as some of the others. I especially like the dampening adj.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

NorthGaTurbo'd said:


> Just got done! I had the H&R super sport's installed.


 GA, 

Did you do the install yourself?


----------



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

I got H&R Super Sport Springs on order as well for my Turbo Beetle. I have spring compressors plus access to a press if really needed. Do I need a strut spreader as well to do the work? I have all the usual tools plus access to a lift as well so I figure probably about 4 hours to do it right for all four corners myself. I think I might do a write up as well and post on here since I don't think I have seen on on here.


----------



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes you'll need the strut spreader tool. Or at least it'll make the job much easier.


----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

NorthGaTurbo'd said:


> 2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo
> 
> 2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


 
Damn GA, did you just drive up to the bank and start a photo shoot?!? Looks pretty good though!


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

how about grabbing some air??? 

 
aired out beauty by 210_THUMPER, on Flickr


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

Haha. Yeah I did. It rained here for 6 days straight and I had get something up. 


2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo

2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

the beet said:


> GA,
> 
> Did you do the install yourself?


 I had a buddy help because I had some issues. My struts were rusted and had to remove the brakes to get it done. It took a good 3 hours or so. 


2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo

2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I'm noticing some negative camber on most (not all) lowered Beetles, especially in the rear. Is that more pronounced with the IRS set-up?


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

the beet said:


> I'm noticing some negative camber on most (not all) lowered Beetles, especially in the rear. Is that more pronounced with the IRS set-up?


 your camber will not change when you lower the 2.5 solid rear beam.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> your camber will not change when you lower the 2.5 solid rear beam.


 :thumbup: 

Danke


----------



## audi_3643 (Jul 29, 2003)

Just dropped my brother in laws beetle yesterday on ST coilovers! He loves it so far.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

audi_3643 said:


> Just dropped my brother in laws beetle yesterday on ST coilovers! He loves it so far.


 You did yourself?


----------



## audi_3643 (Jul 29, 2003)

Yea I am a Mercedes Benz master tech and work on all types of euros. It was slightly more difficult than a GTI but not really a big deal.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

audi_3643 said:


> Yea I am a Mercedes Benz master tech and work on all types of euros. It was slightly more difficult than a GTI but not really a big deal.


 Thanks. I may consider doing mine myself. I may have a few questions for you. :sly:


----------



## audi_3643 (Jul 29, 2003)

the beet said:


> Thanks. I may consider doing mine myself. I may have a few questions for you. :sly:


 No problem ask away. Coils were all the way down in the front and maybe a 1/4 inch from bottom in the rear. I hope it settles a little more, I will try to take some better pics when I see him tomorrow.


----------



## audi_3643 (Jul 29, 2003)




----------



## audi_3643 (Jul 29, 2003)




----------



## audi_3643 (Jul 29, 2003)




----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

audi_3643 said:


>


 Wow, that's pounded. Any issues scraping on stuff? I don't think I'd want to go that low...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I'm hoping to get mine at least that low 2.5" or more...


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

hah...thats not low


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> hah...thats not low


 I know, right???


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm done riding so low to the ground you scrape all over the place...just ain't for me.


----------



## 210thumper (Oct 20, 2010)

that really isnt low at all...i was lower on coils and didnt rub or scrape at all... this is low.... 

 
aired front by 210_THUMPER, on Flickr 

 
aired rear by 210_THUMPER, on Flickr


----------



## audi_3643 (Jul 29, 2003)

Not as low as I probably would have went if it was my car but pretty good for a daily driver.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

audi_3643 said:


>


What suspension are you on. I see coil over in the front but looks like stock strut in the rear.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

LEBlackRob said:


> What suspension are you on. I see coil over in the front but looks like stock strut in the rear.


Rob, 

He said he installed ST coilovers.


----------



## audi_3643 (Jul 29, 2003)

LEBlackRob said:


> What suspension are you on. I see coil over in the front but looks like stock strut in the rear.


They are ST coilovers, the adjustment sleeve is is the top of the coil. Just a FYI the rear lower control arm needs to be lowered in order to adjust. Most the time that is...


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

audi_3643 said:


> They are ST coilovers, the adjustment sleeve is is the top of the coil. Just a FYI the rear lower control arm needs to be lowered in order to adjust. Most the time that is...


Yea I noticed after. The number one thing that mad me say that war the bump stops. Which under experience will really mess with your ride quality if your hitting them all the time. So I would recommend that if you get the chance to trim them down a little bit.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

LEBlackRob said:


> Yea I noticed after. The number one thing that mad me say that war the bump stops. Which under experience will really mess with your ride quality if your hitting them all the time. So I would recommend that if you get the chance to trim them down a little bit.


Hey, excuse my ignorance, but is the bump stop that black piece above the gray piece of the shock, or is it the orange piece above that?


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

stainlineho said:


> Hey, excuse my ignorance, but is the bump stop that black piece above the gray piece of the shock, or is it the orange piece above that?


The black thing is the dust shield for the strut. Then you have a orange/ cream looking foam thing that is the bump stop. 

It's all good man you learn something new everyday.


----------



## audi_3643 (Jul 29, 2003)

LEBlackRob said:


> The black thing is the dust shield for the strut. Then you have a orange/ cream looking foam thing that is the bump stop.
> 
> It's all good man you learn something new everyday.


Those bumpstops came with the st coilovers. I recommend leaving them in as they do serve a purpose and will mostlikely void your warrantee from them.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

audi_3643 said:


> Those bumpstops came with the st coilovers. I recommend leaving them in as they do serve a purpose and will mostlikely void your warrantee from them.


I did not know this they just look huge. Well as long as your not sitting on them you should be good. Sorry man I was just looking out.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

audi_3643 said:


> They are ST coilovers, the adjustment sleeve is is the top of the coil. Just a FYI the rear lower control arm needs to be lowered in order to adjust. Most the time that is...


What did you think of the STs? And do you recall how much il lowered? I have the 17" wheels and the gap is more pronounced.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

lowered mine last night on a set of H&R super sport springs couldn't be happier with the stance and ride. Finger gap in the front slightly more than a finger in the rear. Install was fairly simple.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

jokerny77 said:


> lowered mine last night on a set of H&R super sport springs couldn't be happier with the stance and ride. Finger gap in the front slightly more than a finger in the rear. Install was fairly simple.


Where did you order your springs from? Lowering doesn't effect warranty does it? Did you have lift access? Use air tools or hand tools? I've lowered many a mustang in my day but never a VW. Im considering doing this in my garage.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

If anyone does this procedure themselves, please document the procedure with photos. Thanks. 

Otherwise, I guess I will have to do myself...


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

the beet said:


> If anyone does this procedure themselves, please document the procedure with photos. Thanks.
> 
> Otherwise, I guess I will have to do myself...


I'm trying to get all the info I can because I'm about to do this myself or at least attempt.


----------



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

Well I did mine today, H&R Super Sport Springs I got from ECS Tuning - 









I can tell you its easy to do the back but since this was my first time doing the type of strut setup on the TB that it was a bear trying to figure out an easy way to do it. Lucky for me here in Dallas I have a place called Jack Junkies where I can rent out a lift by the hour. It makes a world of difference having a lift. I cheated and loosened the subframe to pull the shocks from the mounts. That whole thing is odd to me since I am used to two bolts from the hub to the strut tower.

I am sure those of you who have knowledge of VAG cars know of an easier way but that especially on the passenger side with the CV joint hitting the control arm made all the difference to loosen the subframe. Wish I would have figured that out on the Driver's side strut. :facepalm:


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

got mine from Tuner Sports for 230 shipped. I used this link for the basic procedure http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37480, I used regular hand tools and a floor jack in my garage. Using a air rachet to compress the stock springs will help take apart the strut assembly easier.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

easiest way to pull the strut assembly out of the spindle after you spread the pinch apart is to disconnect the tie rod and the lower control arm, then pull the spindle towards the front of the control arm you'll have more room that way. It should slide right out that way.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Like that documentation! I'm thinking of doing mine myself (and maybe a friend). 

How different would the procedure be for a 2.5L and using coilovers, not just springs?


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

I cant see there would a difference between suspensions setups I do believe the rear is a beam axle on the 2.5 models


----------



## audi_3643 (Jul 29, 2003)

the beet said:


> What did you think of the STs? And do you recall how much il lowered? I have the 17" wheels and the gap is more pronounced.


So far the ST's have been great. He has the factory 18" wheels and it has lowered the car about 2". No rubbing at all.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

audi_3643 said:


> So far the ST's have been great. He has the factory 18" wheels and it has lowered the car about 2". No rubbing at all.


2" may be enough, but I was hoping for 2.5" or more...


----------



## AbuNigel (Jul 11, 2009)

Can anyone comment on some of the more extensive mods associated with drastic lowering, relative to the beetle/this platform? Frame knotching, fender rolling/pulling, engine mount spacers etc. 
What does it take to just close wheel gap? Get slammed on coilovers? Lay frame?

Sorry if it's been mentioned earlier in the thread, too much reading lol.

I'm fairly well versed on the implications of lowering MKIVs, with my 2000 beetle, but I'm curious what the collateral damage of lowering the newer beetles is. I've thought about getting one in a couple years, but it would be nice to have a lowering-friendly car from the onset.

Some good looking beetles in here by the way!:beer:


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Ordered my H&R SS spring today. Should be pounded and on tint by next week...


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

AbuNigel said:


> Can anyone comment on some of the more extensive mods associated with drastic lowering, relative to the beetle/this platform? Frame knotching, fender rolling/pulling, engine mount spacers etc.
> What does it take to just close wheel gap? Get slammed on coilovers? Lay frame?
> 
> Sorry if it's been mentioned earlier in the thread, too much reading lol.
> ...




ours is kinda low. no fender rolling or engine mount spacers. smaller tires needed to lay frame. in order for it to lay level up front you will need a notch.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> ours is kinda low. no fender rolling or engine mount spacers. smaller tires needed to lay frame. in order for it to lay level up front you will need a notch.




Looks great man:thumbup:


----------



## poopie (Feb 22, 2005)

mk6 gti suspension will fit right turbo beetles right?


----------



## AbuNigel (Jul 11, 2009)

jwcardy said:


> ours is kinda low. no fender rolling or engine mount spacers. smaller tires needed to lay frame. in order for it to lay level up front you will need a notch.


Looks plenty low enough for my tastes.

So, bottoming out coilovers sounds like it's pretty plug and play, save for wheel spacers maybe, i'd think.

How about sway bar? My bug isn't even that low and i needed an aftermarket sway, and started rubbing axle on frame when i was a dozen threads or so lower, even at that point i still had 20 threads left, with helpers in (rokkors.)

If i'm understanding correctly mkvi platform/newest beetles sound more cooperative with lowering. I approve.

Your bug is gorgeous too, btw. The colors are dope.


----------



## VW GUY (Aug 12, 2001)

So can I get away with just installing the H&R super sport springs or install the ST coil overs to lower the Beetle? Just want it done the right way.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

jwcardy said:


> ours is kinda low. no fender rolling or engine mount spacers. smaller tires needed to lay frame. in order for it to lay level up front you will need a notch.


:thumbup:
Golf clap


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

VW GUY said:


> So can I get away with just installing the H&R super sport springs or install the ST coil overs to lower the Beetle? Just want it done the right way.


 I'm on the H&R SS springs worked fine for me, I cant drive to low in NY the roads suck


----------



## VW GUY (Aug 12, 2001)

jokerny77 said:


> I'm on the H&R SS springs worked fine for me, I cant drive to low in NY the roads suck


How much lower did it make your Beetle? Bouncy or firm ride? Any close up pics?


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

Just for reference I have H&R sports and am using the stock struts/shocks. Ride is a bit more firm, but not much worse then stock. the 18 inch tires have short sidewalls and the roads in Delaware are pretty crappy so I felt every bump anyway. It is not too noticeable that it is lowered, but it looks much better than stock IMHO. Sorry pics are not so great but here is before and after
Before








After


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jaysz2893 said:


> Just for reference I have H&R sports and am using the stock struts/shocks. Ride is a bit more firm, but not much worse then stock. the 18 inch tires have short sidewalls and the roads in Delaware are pretty crappy so I felt every bump anyway. It is not too noticeable that it is lowered, but it looks much better than stock IMHO.


So, you're saying you only replaced the springs? Will the struts hold up under the increased pressure?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

the beet said:


> So, you're saying you only replaced the springs? Will the struts hold up under the increased pressure?


not as long as they would with stock springs. The increased spring rate and shorter shock travel will cause the strut/shock to wear more quickly. How fast, well that all depends on how you drive, how far, blah blah blah. On my mkv I had neuspeed springs with the stock shocks and it lasted till about 35-40K miles until they started getting bad.


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

H&R says that the Sport springs are OK on stock struts/shocks. The H&R super sports recommend better shocks. The sports are only 1.5 inch drop. I imagine that I will replace them right after the warranty is out..lol.. which they would void anyway. I drive my camaro on eibachs and stock shocks and it is fine. My hhr had a much lower drop on KYB OEM replacement shocks and it is fine too. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ASE82 (Oct 30, 2007)

AbuNigel said:


> Looks plenty low enough for my tastes.
> 
> So, bottoming out coilovers sounds like it's pretty plug and play, save for wheel spacers maybe, i'd think.
> 
> ...


You can kkep the stock sway bar just buy adjustable end links, will do wonders. 

My wifes bagged beetle has the brackets to keep the sway and the adjustable end links and rides great. Will need to be notched as the passenger side hits and will not go all the way down aired out

MK6 suspension will work, our bag setup was off a MK6 gti just bought the brackets for the rear so you wont have to cut out the perch. :beer:


----------



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

[









Well, I can honestly say the stock brake setup is NOT for the track. Lowered springs did pretty well, but a set of KYB yellows are in my future. First though, gonna get me some EBC yellow stuff pads and some stainless lines. Plus a dieselgeek shifter, couple of times flubbed a shift going into a corner. Until I can get the handling where I want it, not going to worry about power. Was able to hang with a Mazda 3 barely in the corners but he had full race suspension on his car. Was the only Volkswagen at the track that day.


----------



## VW GUY (Aug 12, 2001)

On the waiting list on ecs tuning. Decided to go with FK stainless coil overs fixed damping. Will keep you all posted.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Just another week or so until I get my new wheels. I'm selling my 18" twister wheels if anyone is interested, the money I get from that is gonna help me get some coils!


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

VW GUY said:


> How much lower did it make your Beetle? Bouncy or firm ride? Any close up pics?


h&r ss springs are about 1.7 inches. about a finger space front and back. ride is good not bouncy pretty much similar to stock I assume thats because I'm still on stock struts/shocks.


----------



## SaberOne (Apr 1, 2012)

vdub10golf said:


> Just another week or so until I get my new wheels. I'm selling my 18" twister wheels if anyone is interested, the money I get from that is gonna help me get some coils!


I too have grown long in the tooth with my Twisters on the TDi Bug and I'll eventually replace them with some lightweight Enkei's. Hopefully, I'll actually notice an improvement with acceleration and breaking. 

Insomuch as lowering goes I'm tempted but reluctant. My previous Dub was a 2007 Passat sport with the factory lowered suspension. Not sure if it was just the combination of that chassis with the slightly shorter springs, but the car seemed a bit less compliant than I would've imagined. When I drove in my friends 2007 Passat Wagon with the 3.6 V6 the car suspension felt like a new Cadillac. Mine on the other hand would bounce around like' a Gerbil anytime I crossed a railroad track or similar.

Besides, I have no idea what spring/coil-over's would offer a slightly lowered stance while keeping the ride comfortable. Yes, I'm old.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

Lowering my car tomorrow...


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

I can finally play in this thread now! 

More pics to come.


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

stainlineho said:


> I can finally play in this thread now!
> 
> More pics to come.


 Looks really good man! 

What springs did you go with?


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

stainlineho said:


> I can finally play in this thread now!
> 
> More pics to come.


 Did you install yourself?


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

MnATL said:


> Did you install yourself?


 No, I didn't install myself...I let a bud of mine who used to work on my Mustangs do it. I went with H&R SS springs. He got the rears in in about 10 minutes. The hardest part was getting the strut out of the spindle. We didn't have a strut spreader so it was pry bar and a lot of banging. If you ever need help he is always willing to work on weekends for a fair price!


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

AutoThisWorld said:


>


What suspension set up is on the car in the video?


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

vdub10golf said:


> Just another week or so until I get my new wheels. I'm selling my 18" twister wheels if anyone is interested, the money I get from that is gonna help me get some coils!


When I posted my 'Twisters' on the Vortex Classifides they went quick. If I remember correctly,
new ones ran about $350 each and I sold mine for $200 each. Shipping could be as much as
$100 so keep that in mind.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

final outcome lowered on H&R SS Springs on 20" wheels hardly no space now


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

Jedidub said:


> What suspension set up is on the car in the video?


H&R SS


2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo

2007 FJ Cruiser locked and lifted.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

NorthGaTurbo'd said:


> H&R SS
> 
> 
> 2012 VW Beetle, 6 speed, Turbo
> ...



Cool looks perfect:thumbup:


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if someone would be kind enough to provide me with the part number or catalogue number for the H&R SS springs?

I have manged to locate an Australian H&R distributor, but as we have only had these Beetles here for about 5 weeks, no one knows what will and won't fit it yet.

Thanks very much in advance


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Jedidub said:


> Cool looks perfect:thumbup:


Thanks! Yeah H&R Super Sports. Waiting to hear back about getting some FK coils thru a friend


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)

In one of those pics my younger brother chopped the door handles and the front emblem off. Looks might clean! I'm definitely doing the hood one day! I don't think I'd ever shave off my door handles haha!


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Still on H&R SS, but (finally) got my Rotiform SNA wheels last night. Here it is!

Rotiform SNA powder coated Matte Anthracite, 19x9 fronts, 19x10 rears. Waiting to hear back about getting some FK coils to complete the look


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

vdub10golf said:


> Still on H&R SS, but (finally) got my Rotiform SNA wheels last night. Here it is!
> 
> Rotiform SNA powder coated Matte Anthracite, 19x9 fronts, 19x10 rears. Waiting to hear back about getting some FK coils to complete the look


That looks great! I'm so annoyed we didn't get that blue here on our Beetles 

What offset/et are you running on those wheels if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

vdub you upgrading to a stiffer suspension? I know my 8.5" in the rear rub the inner plastic fender wells on a dip at high speeds. I'm on the same springs


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Sexy ass wheels vdub!

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## camptroll (Feb 22, 2013)

just the right amount of low to me.


----------



## MnATL (Oct 26, 2010)

@vdub10 - badass!!!:thumbup:


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

me likey... :thumbup:


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

vdub10golf said:


> Still on H&R SS, but (finally) got my Rotiform SNA wheels last night. Here it is!
> 
> Rotiform SNA powder coated Matte Anthracite, 19x9 fronts, 19x10 rears. Waiting to hear back about getting some FK coils to complete the look
> 
> ...


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks!  

@jokerny - I'm picking up some FK coils thru a friend hooopefully this weekend.

@isola - not sure exactly all the specifics on them yet


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

Stock wheels:










3SDM's: 










And a little test fit with 10.5 wide et 30 Watercooled Industries wheels after more suspension modification.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I prefer the 3sdm wheels, just an opinion

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

vdub10golf said:


> Still on H&R SS, but (finally) got my Rotiform SNA wheels last night. Here it is!
> 
> Rotiform SNA powder coated Matte Anthracite, 19x9 fronts, 19x10 rears. Waiting to hear back about getting some FK coils to complete the look


I have a slight obsession with SNA's. They were the wheel I wanted for my Beetle before the 3SDM's came out. This looks soooooo good! When I am over my air phase, I'm ready to go performance and this is the look for it. Very nice!!!! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

drtechy said:


> I prefer the 3sdm wheels, just an opinion
> 
> posted by Tapatalk


They are staying. The Watercooled wheels are someone else's. We wanted to see if we could fit a 10.5 wide wheel with clearance, and it definitely worked. The fronts need a little bit of clearance with a 3-5mm spacer from the bag tower, but all in all it was kinda of fun. I wouldn't ever be able to afford a set of wheels like that. And even if I could, I would be too nervous to drive on them. LOL!!!


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

TJClover said:


> I have a slight obsession with SNA's. They were the wheel I wanted for my Beetle before the 3SDM's came out. This looks soooooo good! When I am over my air phase, I'm ready to go performance and this is the look for it. Very nice!!!! :thumbup::beer:


Thanks  I'm making it a little bit lower this or next weekend, and then I think I'll be done with it. Except a black-wrapped roof, Borla exhaust and APR chip are still on the wishlist lol.


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

vdub10golf said:


> Thanks  I'm making it a little bit lower this or next weekend, and then I think I'll be done with it. Except a black-wrapped roof, Borla exhaust and APR chip are still on the wishlist lol.


MMM...APR!!! I really want tuning back. I miss it. It's definitely on my wish list too. :thumbup:

Aren't you in TX? I think my husband has talked to you a few times on either DFWEuro's or something. His screen name is ASE82. We are from Kansas. 

Edit: Just saw your location! We were at Dorbritz Designs this last weekend and spent time in The Colony with my best friend...Frisco isn't that far from there is it?


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

TJClover said:


> MMM...APR!!! I really want tuning back. I miss it. It's definitely on my wish list too. :thumbup:
> 
> Aren't you in TX? I think my husband has talked to you a few times on either DFWEuro's or something. His screen name is ASE82. We are from Kansas.
> 
> Edit: Just saw your location! We were at Dorbritz Designs this last weekend and spent time in The Colony with my best friend...Frisco isn't that far from there is it?


Yeah, Lewisville now and moving into Dallas in a couple months. I actually remember seeing the posts of the test fit at dorbritz on my facebook & instagram that people were sharing lol. Next time you're here hit me up and we can do a photoshoot!


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

vdub10golf said:


> Still on H&R SS, but (finally) got my Rotiform SNA wheels last night. Here it is!
> 
> Rotiform SNA powder coated Matte Anthracite, 19x9 fronts, 19x10 rears. Waiting to hear back about getting some FK coils to complete the look
> 
> ...


This car is hawt.


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

vdub10golf said:


> Still on H&R SS, but (finally) got my Rotiform SNA wheels last night. Here it is!
> 
> Rotiform SNA powder coated Matte Anthracite, 19x9 fronts, 19x10 rears. Waiting to hear back about getting some FK coils to complete the look


Ugh...you already know I love it hahaah...my new favorite beetle for sure! Looks amazing


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

We have the GTI and Beetle, and been on the GTI forum for 3 years, this is as nice as any of the GTI's


----------



## davesco (May 8, 2011)

http://i206.photobucket.com/albums/bb296/davesco/photo_zps5b565ecf.jpg

As seen yesterday at the auto show in charlotte, NC. 1958 custom build convertible for sale.
Asking price 18k. Car was pristine inside and out.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

They all look good.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Took some new pics today. Just put FKs on it. The front will come down a smidge more once I get my fenders rolled.


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

Still have a little bit of work to do before my wheels go on.


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

kaitisland said:


> Still have a little bit of work to do before my wheels go on.



Looks good though! What suspension are you running?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

TJClover said:


> Looks good though! What suspension are you running?


...appears to be bagged...


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

the beet said:


> ...appears to be bagged...


You are correct.



TJClover said:


> Looks good though! What suspension are you running?


What setup are you running? 

I'm running Airlift MKVI Slam Struts in the front and rear with Autopilot V2 + Air Zenith OB2 compressor, paired with 2 - three gallon tanks AND a fully functional spare tire. I'm really liking this setup compared to the analogue setup in my MK4, but things have come a long way in the past 4 years


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Thought I'd post these here too since I lowered the fronts a little more: Also had the roof wrapped gloss black metallic


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks great bro^^^


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks  Looks so much better now.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

vdub10golf said:


> Thanks  Looks so much better now.


Nice, I like the roof wrap. I was considering doing mine in black as well. Only suggestion is to clean your exhaust tips better! Get yourself some Never-dull.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Lol I gave up on those, they go black so quick. I think I have something called Mothers


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

TJClover said:


> Stock wheels:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Beelte ma'am! You have a nice selection in cars...I think I :heart: you! LOL! eace: BTW, I did read your comment on your profile...Aloha :wave:


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

vdub10golf said:


> snip


Looking great! Nice improvement.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

kaitisland said:


> Looking great! Nice improvement.


 Thanks


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

vdub10golf said:


> Thanks


 Looks like you have found "THE" spot!!


----------



## murillochaves (May 15, 2013)

Does anybody use eibach prokit?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

What is the lowest anyone has gotten on their 2012+ Beetle using coil-overs?


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

*Just added wheels and springs

h&r springs
20x8.5 front
20x10 rear*

[


----------



## NecosBug (May 10, 2013)

My little girl lowered on SSR wheels


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

NecosBug said:


> My little girl lowered on SSR wheels


SWEET!


----------



## NecosBug (May 10, 2013)

superbeetleboy said:


> SWEET!


Thanks, more work to come


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

NecosBug said:


> My little girl lowered on SSR wheels
> 
> Did you use coil-overs? If so, what exactly?


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

superbeetleboy said:


> *Just added wheels and springs
> 
> h&r springs
> 20x8.5 front
> 20x10 rear*



Nice! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## NecosBug (May 10, 2013)

the beet said:


> NecosBug said:
> 
> 
> > My little girl lowered on SSR wheels
> ...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

NecosBug said:


> the beet said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on Air Lift
> ...


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)




----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

superbeetleboy, 

I like the wheels, but if you are suggesting by posting the photo that your vehicle has been lowered with coil-overs, honestly, I can't really notice a difference. There are still rather large gaps between the top of the tires and fender edge.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Wow Dude, car is beautiful, wheels are out of sight, never saw them before.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

the beet said:


> superbeetleboy,
> 
> I like the wheels, but if you are suggesting by posting the photo that your vehicle has been lowered with coil-overs, honestly, I can't really notice a difference. There are still rather large gaps between the top of the tires and fender edge.


Thanks, but at this time i only have springs.. my get air soon...


----------



## Anthony_A (Feb 1, 2013)

superbeetleboy said:


>


Beautiful Job!


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

Anthony_A said:


> Beautiful Job!


Thanks Bro,,,


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

**


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Great vibe, enjoy the summer.


----------



## blackbocho (Jun 13, 2013)

No pic but I am on solo-werke coils. If you lower your beetle be prepared to replace the strut mounts. Ami can hook you up for $100. This is not optional unless you like squeaking.


----------



## Isola (Mar 31, 2013)

vdub10golf said:


> Thanks


 I love the spot you chose for your picture  

That Bank of America building is on my "want to see" list when I manage to make it over the the USA. I hope they don't change it too much when they renovate it! I love the green lights!


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Andy


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Hi Andy, 

I like what I'm seeing. Is that just Photoshop? If not, are those coil overs? What specifically is the set-up.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Taken at a local show


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

the beet said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> I like what I'm seeing. Is that just Photoshop? If not, are those coil overs? What specifically is the set-up.


Suspension - H&R Super sport springs: ES#2515427 

Wheels - New Alzor Style 629 Wheels Silver W/ Machined Face (19x8.5 et45): ES#2652316

Tires - 225/35/19


Andy


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

My '12 on H&R SS springs, 15mm front spacer, 20mm rear spacer. Click on the pic to make larger.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

anyone change their endlinks since lowering the car? I have a clinking front ds cant figure it out. Triple checked every bolt and nothing is loose. Just wondering if anyone else has a similar noise. running stock struts upgraded strut mounts


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

jokerny77 said:


> anyone change their endlinks since lowering the car? I have a clinking front ds cant figure it out. Triple checked every bolt and nothing is loose. Just wondering if anyone else has a similar noise. running stock struts upgraded strut mounts


I am currently running white line endlinks in the rear but that is only to compensate for my 27mm rear bar.


----------



## Desob (Dec 2, 2012)

jokerny77 said:


> anyone change their endlinks since lowering the car? I have a clinking front ds cant figure it out. Triple checked every bolt and nothing is loose. Just wondering if anyone else has a similar noise. running stock struts upgraded strut mounts


Yup mine does have the clink/clunk noise in the front as well. I currently only have the springs changed out but next will be a set of Tokico yellows along with new sway bars and end links as well.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Desob said:


> Yup mine does have the clink/clunk noise in the front as well. I currently only have the springs changed out but next will be a set of Tokico yellows along with new sway bars and end links as well.


Probably your top strut mounts are the clunking, 034 makes a good set of upgraded ones, very reasonable.


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

that was my first thought changed them out and still there. Been over every f'ing bolt nothings loose. Thinking strut is shot or something broke inside the strut, . I was thinking strut bearing maybe. But when the strut is off the car everything is tight.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

ECS Tuning said:


> Suspension - H&R Super sport springs: ES#2515427
> 
> Wheels - New Alzor Style 629 Wheels Silver W/ Machined Face (19x8.5 et45): ES#2652316
> 
> ...


That's what I thought Andy. I looked at the H&R but they don't lower that much. I think with the 19s they look a little lower. I only have the 17s and there is a much larger gap. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

the beet said:


> That's what I thought Andy. I looked at the H&R but they don't lower that much. I think with the 19s they look a little lower. I only have the 17s and there is a much larger gap.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


I got those same springs on the stock 19s and my wheel gap in the rear isn't even close to those pics. Those springs got to be cut or they are coilovers....car is just too low. Or the pic was photoshopped....definitely not "stock" H&R SS springs though.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

the beet said:


> That's what I thought Andy. I looked at the H&R but they don't lower that much. I think with the 19s they look a little lower. I only have the 17s and there is a much larger gap.
> 
> Thanks for the info.


No problem! :thumbup:

Super sport springs give it a nice drop, IMO with any suspension set up with the Beetle I feel 19in wheels fit the car better.


Andy


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

i have h&r ss springs think the drop is perfect. about a finger gap in front and little more than a finger in the rear. running 20's


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

LEBlackRob said:


> Taken at a local show


Are you on spacers and coils?


----------



## blackbocho (Jun 13, 2013)

i am running solo-werke coilovers and i have the upgraded mounts. i have the same clunking/clinking noise. i have spent $500+ on alignments and what not trying to figure this out. like you guys are saying everything is tight so i dont get it.


----------



## An_Alternative_T (Jul 8, 2013)

*Helllo*

New. Hello! 


































And another on http://avantgardewheels.com/customers.php under customer rides.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Grimey-1 said:


> Are you on spacers and coils?


Car is just on H&R super sport springs, I have yet to space it out so that photo is just stock wheel placement. 



blackbocho said:


> i am running solo-werke coilovers and i have the upgraded mounts. i have the same clunking/clinking noise. i have spent $500+ on alignments and what not trying to figure this out. like you guys are saying everything is tight so i dont get it.


Front strut bears are crappy I would check those first and upgrade if you have the money.


----------



## murillochaves (May 15, 2013)

Mine with eibach pro-kit




























But to me, the front is too low!!! With spacers can I get the look better, looking not too low?


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

I think that looks good! I don't know what your roads are like, but that is a very nice ride height for daily driving.


----------



## murillochaves (May 15, 2013)

The main problem here is the police, rs....

Recently the law were changed and now is allowed. But for this, you need to pass in tests, pay a lot of taxes, put advise at the docs of the car.... Almost nobody does it!


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

I am currently running Airlift Suspension on my DBP Turbo Beetle. 



With superbeetleboy's Beetle on Rotiform SNA's and mine on CCW's. 

Tommy Carlisle Photography

264444_474498725966871_970624788_n by TJClover, on Flickr

Erik Marroquin Photography


9241414170_49c53d28e1_c by TJClover, on Flickr


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

ECS Tuning said:


> Andy


THIS. 

I love the motorsport look to this! :heart:


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

blackbocho said:


> i am running solo-werke coilovers and i have the upgraded mounts. i have the same clunking/clinking noise. i have spent $500+ on alignments and what not trying to figure this out. like you guys are saying everything is tight so i dont get it.


I remember a friend who eventually found out his clunking/clicking noise was due to the
mechanic inserting end caps upside down.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

TJClover said:


> I am currently running Airlift Suspension on my *DBP* Turbo Beetle.


DBP to me is only reserved for Deep Blue Pearl on MK4 R32's...  however I know what you mean. :thumbup: car is sweet! Can't wait till I get my air installed.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

vdub10golf said:


> Thought I'd post these here too since I lowered the fronts a little more: Also had the roof wrapped gloss black metallic


Quoting all of these.

This is my fav Beetle here. 

Great job!


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

TJClover said:


> I am currently running Airlift Suspension on my DBP Turbo Beetle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a nice looking car


----------



## GaryD87 (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Those wheels are a great color with that blue...


----------



## krz_hayn (Nov 20, 2011)

My girlfriend's 2013 Beetle 2.5


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

krz_hayn said:


> My girlfriend's 2013 Beetle 2.5


 It's hard to tell by the photos... Are those white walls? If so, I'm doing the same to mine. 

Did you lower with coil overs or bag?


----------



## krz_hayn (Nov 20, 2011)

the beet said:


> It's hard to tell by the photos... Are those white walls? If so, I'm doing the same to mine.
> 
> Did you lower with coil overs or bag?


 Portawall white wall inserts and Raceland coilovers (Golf front, Jetta S rear)


----------



## kaitisland (Dec 30, 2005)

> krz_hayn


 Tell her she has great taste. I love this color, looks great!


----------



## hisbabyf (May 15, 2013)

krz_hayn said:


> My girlfriend's 2013 Beetle 2.5


 This to me looks perfect. The perfect ride height, the perfect colour and wheels(IMO) 

Searching high and low for these wheels where I live(Sgp) but no avail. Dealers dont have them and even if they do they cost a bomb.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Very nice, have a link to the web site you bought the portawalls?


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

GaryD87 said:


>


 
Gary!! :heart: that Beetle.


----------



## TJClover (Feb 10, 2007)

Jedidub said:


> This is a nice looking car


 
GRACIAS! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## krz_hayn (Nov 20, 2011)

Carbon Steel said:


> Very nice, have a link to the web site you bought the portawalls?


 http://www.mooneyesusa.com/shop/ 

or... http://www.portawallshop.com


----------



## krz_hayn (Nov 20, 2011)

GaryD87 said:


>


 Looking solid braddah :thumbup:


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## defjan21 (Mar 27, 2012)

*My 2013 Beetle with H&R Sport Spring*


----------



## defjan21 (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Modshack (May 19, 2011)

Mild 3/4" drop on stock GTi/Golf R suspension parts...


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Very nice Wesley. Is that your new ride? I thought you purchased a Turbo. I'm doing my white walls as we speak. 

Nice body color!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

the beet said:


> Very nice Wesley. Is that your new ride? I thought you purchased a Turbo. I'm doing my white walls as we speak.
> 
> Nice body color!


 That is a turbo, and that's his wife's car lol


----------



## NorthGaTurbo'd (Aug 27, 2012)

I would kill to have that beetle. Sick Wes. If my wife would let me sell our (her) lifted fj (extra weekend car) I would bag and K04 mine. 

Sent from my HTCONE using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NecosBug (May 10, 2013)

My baby in Kentucky when we did Import Alliance. Soon I will change her again, I want powaaaa 

 

Sold my bags to my buddy & this is after we installed it on his Tiguan


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Really thinking about buying another air cooled beetle I miss them


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Aonarch said:


> Quoting all of these.
> 
> This is my fav Beetle here.
> 
> Great job!


Thanks!


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

TJClover said:


> I am currently running Airlift Suspension on my DBP Turbo Beetle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here's one a little larger


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

stock springs which is top and bottom? the paint dots go on the bottom correct?


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

Anyone have a strut spring setup


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

*Confused...*

H&R Sport
H&R Super Sport
Eibach Pro Kit

Help me decide on what kit to purchase. I have the 19" OEM wheels and would like a good stance. I will be using the stock shocks and I do understand that the life of them will diminish overtime. 

I read issues on some not all cars making noises?

I am going loco. :screwy: :beer:

Just wan't something with not so many problems. I been having my eye on the Super Sport's from H&R since it gives about a finger gap on both sides.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

SIX SPEED said:


> H&R Sport
> H&R Super Sport
> Eibach Pro Kit
> 
> ...


With regard to eliminating noise, the AMI Density Line - Upper Strut Mounts are the way to
go. Better than the OEM ones that have been reported to have lots of squeaks, and they 
will run you about $100 for the pair.


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

I guess this is what you are talking about...
http://www.amimotorsports.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=31265

It's listed for the MK5/MK6 no beetle... but I guess they share the same?

Will this apply only if you lower the car low like the Super Sport's?

Or it will not be needed if I just go regular Sport?

Thanx...


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

yes, mk5/6 suspension is the same as the beetle with the difference of the rear sway bar thickness. 

you can use those strut mounts. My guess will be go wiht the h&r super sport springs seems to me to be the best drop if you do not want any major changes. 

If i were you i would wait and save for some good blistein front and rear strut to go along. do the install only once.


SIX SPEED said:


> I guess this is what you are talking about...
> http://www.amimotorsports.com/store/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=31265
> 
> It's listed for the MK5/MK6 no beetle... but I guess they share the same?
> ...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

sp33dy said:


> yes, mk5/6 suspension is the same as the beetle with the difference of the rear sway bar thickness.


 Same as beetle turbo, 2.5's don't have an independent rear

posted via tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

you are right i made that statement because he said he had js bought a turbo beetle so i was referring ot his car particularly. :thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

sp33dy said:


> you are right i made that statement because he said he had js bought a turbo beetle so i was referring ot his car particularly. :thumbup:


Lol I should probably pay more attention next time 

posted via tapatalk


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

lol its not that big of a deal bud :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## ooliemoolie (May 23, 2013)

I have a question regarding shock absorbers. 

Will it be ok to use Bilstein B8 shocks meant for a Beetle with independent rear suspension on a Beetle with the torsion beam rear suspension? Due to a miscommunication with my vendor, I received the wrong set. I'm on torsion beam rear while I was sent Bilstein B8s meant for the independent rear. 

Since it's going to be a hassle to exchange them, I am wondering if I should just use them. I can probably expect some compensation from my vendor though. 

Thanks!


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

So here is mine on H&R Super Sport springs on Tornado 19" wheels. Love how good it closed the gap just perfect. The ride handles way better and looks way awesome. :beer:


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Simply perfect, couldn't be nicer, what a difference.:beer::beer:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

SIX SPEED said:


> So here is mine on H&R Super Sport springs on Tornado 19" wheels. Love how good it closed the gap just perfect. The ride handles way better and looks way awesome. :beer:


it looks perfect, i guess this will be the route i will be going in. I dont want to bother with coilovers on this one


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanx... the strut assembly to take it out of the spindle was the most time consuming. Did not have the Spindle Housing Spreader Tool so used a chisel. Then the easy way to take out the strut was to use a jack and a bar to compress the spring just a little to take out the strut from the spindle and it worked. 

Someone needs to do a write up with pictures or video of how to do it the most easy way. :beer: :wave:


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

yea when i had my passat and did air ride the strut assembly was a pita but i did have my strut spreading tool i will look for the write up and pics and i will post them up.


SIX SPEED said:


> Thanx... the strut assembly to take it out of the spindle was the most time consuming. Did not have the Spindle Housing Spreader Tool so used a chisel. Then the easy way to take out the strut was to use a jack and a bar to compress the spring just a little to take out the strut from the spindle and it worked.
> 
> Someone needs to do a write up with pictures or video of how to do it the most easy way. :beer: :wave:


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

Funny thing my HID lights now point lower so there is less visibility towards about I say 3 or 5 feet... maybe exaggerating but I do notice it. Is there a way to fix this issue?


----------



## JPeezy (Mar 30, 2007)

SIX SPEED said:


> Funny thing my HID lights now point lower so there is less visibility towards about I say 3 or 5 feet... maybe exaggerating but I do notice it. Is there a way to fix this issue?


I dont think there is adjustment on the halogen lights but if u have prijectors u can adjust them.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

sp33dy said:


> I dont think there is adjustment on the halogen lights but if u have prijectors u can adjust them.


Not in the US you can't. We don't have the manual adjust here.


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

That really sucks we can not adjust our projectors..... waz up with that.... VAG COM? they move.... :banghead:


----------



## KCXTWO (Apr 27, 2013)

SIX SPEED said:


> That really sucks we can not adjust our projectors..... waz up with that.... VAG COM? they move.... :banghead:


With the original equipment BiXenons you can make manual adjustments to vertical and horizontal. You can access the level module with VagCom. This will allow you to set a reference level setting and allow your manual adjustment to that reference.


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

KCXTWO said:


> With the original equipment BiXenons you can make manual adjustments to vertical and horizontal. You can access the level module with VagCom. This will allow you to set a reference level setting and allow your manual adjustment to that reference.


That is great news.... now where do I get a cheap VAG COM that will work.... :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## Lucky Lager (Nov 5, 2013)

SIX SPEED said:


> Thanx... the strut assembly to take it out of the spindle was the most time consuming. Did not have the Spindle Housing Spreader Tool so used a chisel. Then the easy way to take out the strut was to use a jack and a bar to compress the spring just a little to take out the strut from the spindle and it worked.
> 
> Someone needs to do a write up with pictures or video of how to do it the most easy way. :beer: :wave:


Im getting ready to do this - maybe I can do one...


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

it's lowered but can go lower. This is my drive height.


----------



## SIX SPEED (Apr 27, 2005)

SIX SPEED said:


> Funny thing my HID lights now point lower so there is less visibility towards about I say 3 or 5 feet... maybe exaggerating but I do notice it. Is there a way to fix this issue?


So UPDATE.... at the dealership they fixed my lights with the VAG-COM... know they aim correctly out and I can see again  so yes it is possible to adjust them. :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

SIX SPEED said:


> So UPDATE.... at the dealership they fixed my lights with the VAG-COM... know they aim correctly out and I can see again  so yes it is possible to adjust them. :beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


Good to know the dealer will do it. Did they charge?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Finally getting around to installing my coil-overs. If anyone on this thread has done it, please advise what OEM components you reused and what OEM components you had to replace. 

I purchased new 034 strut mounts as advised earlier in this thread. 

I know I should replace the stress nut and bolt, which holds the lower portion of the shock to the vehicle pinch mount on the fronts. 

Do I need new bushings and bearings or is that part of the strut mount? Can't tell. 

Also, were any of you able to get camber kits to correct the negative tow?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

audi_3643 said:


> So far the ST's have been great. He has the factory 18" wheels and it has lowered the car about 2". No rubbing at all.


When you did your coil-overs, do you recall retaining any of the existing OEM components? I got the 034 strut mounts, but do I still need to keep, or replace my bushings, bearings, strut bearing nut, etc.? 

I don't mind replacing some of the OEM parts w/new ones. If it doesn't cost too much may make the job easier (shouldn't need a spring compressor) if I'm not reusing old parts. Plus, it's been over 50K miles and over 2 years, so replacement OEMs may be a good way to go. Thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Looks like I answered my own question. But for those who don't and still want to learn, It looks like since I already have strut mounts, the only other components I needed to purchase were a set of Bearings, Part # 6N0-412-249-C. According to the VW Mechanic, who has done quite a bit of tuning, and lowering, and is quite knowledgeable on the subject, I can, in-fact reuse the stress bolts. So should be a simpler job, with no need for a spring compressor. 

I will still purchase the Strut Spreader tool, though.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

*Coil Over Video Tutorial*

Came across this video tutorial that I believe will most closely match the Beetle coil-over install, give-or-take: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9c8TC24QS8


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

I know I posted earlier and above, but new wheels make a huge difference and I'm excited to just show it off. 
Airlift Performance Series Front w/Airlift double bellow rear bags and koni yellow adjustable struts.
OEM 20x9 et41 Bentley Flying Spur
235/30 Hancook Ventus V12


----------



## superbeetleboy (Apr 25, 2008)

vdubjettaman said:


> I know I posted earlier and above, but new wheels make a huge difference and I'm excited to just show it off.
> Airlift Performance Series Front w/Airlift double bellow rear bags and koni yellow adjustable struts.
> OEM 20x9 et41 Bentley Flying Spur
> 235/30 Hancook Ventus V12


*I love it, wish i could go that low VIP......*


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

superbeetleboy said:


> *I love it, wish i could go that low VIP......*


haha! thanks. U do know it's on air- I don't drive that low.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

They really look good lowered, nice:beer:


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Carbon Steel said:


> They really look good lowered, nice:beer:


Thanks! 👍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shagrath (Feb 10, 2014)

I love this thread! I am a big ECS fan and will be lowering my wife's car soon!


----------



## Bunnspeed (Apr 2, 2013)

Subd


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Turbo Guys are definitely getting better lowering (without bags). I'm still working on mine. My front looks perfect, but with that solid rear beam, it's a pain. Not too many kits out there for the 2.5 L (still). I purchased the H&R springs, but only lowers the rear about an inch.


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

the beet said:


> Turbo Guys are definitely getting better lowering (without bags). I'm still working on mine. My front looks perfect, but with that solid rear beam, it's a pain. Not too many kits out there for the 2.5 L (still). I purchased the H&R springs, but only lowers the rear about an inch.


Can you post a couple of photos of you car lowered? I've got a 2013 2.5 and am leaning towards the H&R coils with Koni Sport struts and shocks and would like to see how yours sits. My reasoning for coils over coilovers is cost plus with Michigan roads going too low just leads to bad things happening.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

RFROSS said:


> Can you post a couple of photos of you car lowered? I've got a 2013 2.5 and am leaning towards the H&R coils with Koni Sport struts and shocks and would like to see how yours sits. My reasoning for coils over coilovers is cost plus with Michigan roads going too low just leads to bad things happening.


Here's what I have so far (a work in progress). I installed V-Maxx XXtreme Coilovers. Unfortunately I was later informed (after the install) that this specific kit was not designed for the 2.5L by the manufacturer. Since the front sat perfectly and my only concern was with the rear, I'm keeping them in hopes of possibly later getting replacement parts from the manufacturer when they become available (still in development). 

So the rear sat entirely too high on my solid rear beam, even higher than the OEM springs, so I put the OEM ones back in. Plus it drove like crap. the ride was so stiff and uncomfortable. I later purchased H&R lowering springs and now the back is about an inch lower than it's original stance of approx. a 2" gap between the fender edge. 

So this is how it currently sits, a slight rake, but not too bad...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

You may not be able to recognize in this particular photo (only one so far showing lowering) but there is a light overlap of the fender and the front tire, just how I wanted, however, there is about a 1" gap in the rear.


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

the beet said:


> You may not be able to recognize in this particular photo (only one so far showing lowering) but there is a light overlap of the fender and the front tire, just how I wanted, however, there is about a 1" gap in the rear.


Thanks for posting the photo! I can live with that amount of drop and I don't mind a slight rake. The front is perfect for what I'm looking for although a tiny bit more drop on the rear would be even better. But at least it gets me to a starting point and the rear springs are easy enough to swap out later if there is a slightly lower solution.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

RFROSS said:


> Thanks for posting the photo! I can live with that amount of drop and I don't mind a slight rake. The front is perfect for what I'm looking for although a tiny bit more drop on the rear would be even better. But at least it gets me to a starting point and the rear springs are easy enough to swap out later if there is a slightly lower solution.


Actually, the front can go even lower, I raised it a bit. Hoping the coil-over mfg comes up with a new rear solution soon.


----------



## WellHungSmurf (Jun 5, 2014)

Sorry to ask this here, but I'm getting crazy quotes for installing my springs. How much did you guys pay, or should I just get a shock compressor and give it a whirl myself?


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

WellHungSmurf said:


> Sorry to ask this here, but I'm getting crazy quotes for installing my springs. How much did you guys pay, or should I just get a shock compressor and give it a whirl myself?


I wouldn't pay. A decent set of spring compressors should do you fine. And about 3 hours if it's your first time. Go for it!! The rears literally take 20 mins, the fronts are more involved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

Once I get all my parts I'm going to do the rears myself because they should be easy to do, like AGLI12NV indicates. But for the fronts I think I'm going to pay because I don't own the strut expander tool. The new Koni Sport's and H&R Sport Springs that I plan on purchasing will be assembled with all new bits and pieces so that I have two complete sets of front struts that can be swapped in and out as desired.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

If anyone is somewhat local to me, I have all the tools needed to do it. I can help you for a very minimal fee lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

AGLI2NV said:


> If anyone is somewhat local to me, I have all the tools needed to do it. I can help you for a very minimal fee lol


Initially, I was planning on having my coilovers installed and expected to pay around $300-$350, but eventually did it myself. Fortunately I didn't need to purchase or rent a spring-compressor as the entire unit was being replaced. Still a tough job on the front. Glad it's done...


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

AGLI2NV said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Looks AWESOME! What are you running?


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Grimey-1 said:


> Looks AWESOME! What are you running?


Fk coilovers for now. Saving for air. Stock 19" rims


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

AGLI2NV said:


> Fk coilovers for now. *Saving for air*. Stock 19" rims
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

AGLI2NV said:


> Fk coilovers for now. Saving for air. Stock 19" rims
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## WellHungSmurf (Jun 5, 2014)

Just got her lowered yesterday on H&R Super sports..


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

WellHungSmurf said:


> Just got her lowered yesterday on H&R Super sports..


That looks great! I really like that stance and that it appears to sit pretty level. I recently ordered the regular H&R Sports for mine and it will sit just a smidge higher than yours if I believe the specs. So I think that I'll be happy with the look and driveability around our crappy Detroit area roads.


----------



## WellHungSmurf (Jun 5, 2014)

Won't let me edit my post. Here is a better pic of it lowered, yeah the non super sports are slightly higher


----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

WellHungSmurf said:


> Won't let me edit my post. Here is a better pic of it lowered, yeah the non super sports are slightly higher


What wheel is that and size and what size tires are those?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

You can see my drop a little better in this photo. Still, would like the back a little lower, but for now, will have to do...


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Pics of JeFY at Cult Classic yesterday
Photo credit to user GTIzlatko:









.








.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Looks Nice!


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

vdubjettaman said:


>


:laugh: Looks freaking AWESOME! Great shot....eace:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

shagrath said:


> I love this thread! I am a big ECS fan and will be lowering my wife's car soon!


Thanks for the support! :thumbup::thumbup:


Andy


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

vdubjettaman said:


>


Awesome shot! Looks great on the move.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

Mine currently running Airlift V2. I've had wheels for about 2 months now and hopefully getting tyres this week! 

Edited Rear Side by Adam Kendrew, on Flickr


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Airlift Performance fronts
Airflift double bellow rear bags
Koni yellow rear struts w/very little left of the bumpstops
frame notch
235/30/20 Hancook Ventus V12 Evo
20x9 et31 front (10mm spacer)
20x9 et41 rear


----------



## Berkay (May 3, 2012)

Hi,

I have beetle 1.4 tsi and I have scirocco coilover. Is this compatible for my beetle ?


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

Those who are running HR super sport springs on stock struts and shocks. Have you had any problems or blown shocks?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)




----------



## BugzLife (Nov 20, 2012)

Hackintosh said:


> Those who are running HR super sport springs on stock struts and shocks. Have you had any problems or blown shocks?


Have had mine for a little less than a year now and just took a 1500 mile road trip with no problems at all. "Float like a cadillac, sting like a beemer!" :thumbup:


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey guys I have the TDI beetle and it has the rear beam, rather than the IRS...sucks I know. What coilover set up should I be looking for what are my options. i have looked on this thread and didn't get a clear answer on what the guys with rear flex beams should be using. Thanks


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

new pictures, more loooowww


----------



## krz_hayn (Nov 20, 2011)

Rolling shot of my girlfriend's Beetle in it's current state...
Swapped out the Raceland coils for Solo-Werks (much better ride quality)
Color matched wheels with Atlas Portawall white wall inserts.
Two-toned retro look courtesy of gloss white vinyl wrapped by Vaderwerks
Clear side markers










P.S.
She does her own installs...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

krz_hayn said:


> Rolling shot of my girlfriend's Beetle in it's current state...
> Swapped out the Raceland coils for Solo-Werks (much better ride quality)
> Color matched wheels with Atlas Portawall white wall inserts.
> Two-toned retro look courtesy of gloss white vinyl wrapped by Vaderwerks
> ...


Very nice! I'm impressed. 

If you mentioned it, sorry I missed it... Does she have the Turbo or 2.5L? If 2.5L, does she have the solid rear beam suspension? Please advise.


----------



## krz_hayn (Nov 20, 2011)

the beet said:


> Very nice! I'm impressed.
> 
> If you mentioned it, sorry I missed it... Does she have the Turbo or 2.5L? If 2.5L, does she have the solid rear beam suspension? Please advise.


It is a 2.5 with twist beam rear axle.


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

krz_hayn said:


> Rolling shot of my girlfriend's Beetle in it's current state...


Looks good! I like the color matched wheels and the two tone on the sides. I like the way they did the vinyl too, instead of going up to the body line, looks better this way imo :thumbup:

Here's mine on air...


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

Do you know the part number or what kit she got because I have the TDI with the flex or solid rear axle and I can't seem to find a good set and when I do its for a turbo IRS. thanks looks good


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

krz_hayn said:


> Rolling shot of my girlfriend's Beetle in it's current state...
> Swapped out the Raceland coils for Solo-Werks (much better ride quality)
> Color matched wheels with Atlas Portawall white wall inserts.
> Two-toned retro look courtesy of gloss white vinyl wrapped by Vaderwerks
> ...



*

MemberJoin DateVehicles

Today*07:09 PM*****#395

Do you know the part number or what kit she got because I have the TDI with the flex or solid rear axle and I can't seem to find a good set and when I do its for a turbo IRS. thanks looks good


----------



## krz_hayn (Nov 20, 2011)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Looks good! I like the color matched wheels and the two tone on the sides. I like the way they did the vinyl too, instead of going up to the body line, looks better this way imo :thumbup:
> 
> Here's mine on air...


Sweet! Love the "all white e'rythang" look. Got some pics of your interior? I'm trying to convince her to go on air but she's hesitant because she wants her ride to be low maintenance.


----------



## krz_hayn (Nov 20, 2011)

Hackintosh said:


> Do you know the part number or what kit she got because I have the TDI with the flex or solid rear axle and I can't seem to find a good set and when I do its for a turbo IRS. thanks looks good


I'm not sure they have an actual kit (part number) yet. She has a prototype set up. We can ask and let you know when/if the kit is available.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

krz_hayn said:


> It is a 2.5 with twist beam rear axle.


Yeah, unfortunately I don't believe they came out with the 2.5L twist beam until 2014. I have a 2012 with the solid rear and need to wait for my rear coil-over set up... (Long story). Expect delivery in April.


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

krz_hayn said:


> Sweet! Love the "all white e'rythang" look. Got some pics of your interior? I'm trying to convince her to go on air but she's hesitant because she wants her ride to be low maintenance.


Thanks man, pm'd ya!


----------



## krz_hayn (Nov 20, 2011)

the beet said:


> Yeah, unfortunately I don't believe they came out with the 2.5L twist beam until 2014. I have a 2012 with the solid rear and need to wait for my rear coil-over set up... (Long story). Expect delivery in April.


The solid rear is the twist beam axle. 2014+ went to IRS. I'll get info for you.


----------



## Hackintosh (Jan 5, 2012)

I need a coil over set up for a twist beam, solo works looks good and low. Are there other companies ?


----------



## Smoke2011 (Feb 10, 2008)

BugzLife said:


> Have had mine for a little less than a year now and just took a 1500 mile road trip with no problems at all. "Float like a cadillac, sting like a beemer!" :thumbup:


Awesome to know, I just bought a set. You have a pic so I know what to expect?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 24, 2014)

Just swap out the rear axel for a MK5/MK6 Golf and you're good to go. Well that's what we did anyway on my 1.4TSI a year ago...

VW Beetle by Adam Kendrew, on Flickr


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

nice- i don't air out in the winter. lol.


----------



## Old Baja Guy (Jun 19, 2010)

*I lowered my TB in my mind.*

Hopefully by spring.








It can be a reality.
:wave:


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

So now that we are close to the end of the winter season. How are the coilovers looking for those of us in the salt belt? rust, corrosion?


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

krz_hayn said:


> Rolling shot of my girlfriend's Beetle in it's current state...
> Swapped out the Raceland coils for Solo-Werks (much better ride quality)
> Color matched wheels with Atlas Portawall white wall inserts.
> Two-toned retro look courtesy of gloss white vinyl wrapped by Vaderwerks
> ...


Her ride is sick! Nice job...more pics please? opcorn:


----------



## kid_dr (Dec 24, 2014)

krz_hayn said:


> Rolling shot of my girlfriend's Beetle in it's current state...
> Swapped out the Raceland coils for Solo-Werks (much better ride quality)
> Color matched wheels with Atlas Portawall white wall inserts.
> Two-toned retro look courtesy of gloss white vinyl wrapped by Vaderwerks
> ...




Love it! Looks Great!!


----------



## MdS (Oct 28, 2014)

.......................


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

*Wow !!!* That is one fast Easter Bunny....Less than 19 hours from order to delivery...I can't wait to get these on...

Thank You ECS Tuning....Bok Bok!!!!


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Update :










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

AGLI2NV said:


> Update :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks Great...What size spacers did you have to use?


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

BUG-BITE said:


> Looks Great...What size spacers did you have to use?


15 front 20 rear


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CieloBug (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

CieloBug said:


>


Looks Good!!!! Almost ready to have fun!!!!!


----------



## BUG-BITE (May 3, 2014)

Got my coil-overs on yesterday! !! The install went smooth, but HOLY CRAP!!! I think I busted both my berries on the axle bolts!!! 147 footpounds and 180 degree more!!!!


----------



## jokerny77 (Jul 1, 2008)

got the same wheels, what are you using for center caps?


CieloBug said:


>


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Was test fitting spacers on the rear


----------



## CieloBug (Jan 13, 2015)

The porsche ones for the moment


----------



## CieloBug (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## C4V4L13R (Feb 25, 2015)

My 2013 1.4 twincharger. H&R sport springs 30/40. Stock shocks. 
Wheels are Audi C5 RS6 reps 19x8 ET35


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## RFROSS (May 10, 2000)

I've got a steal of a deal for a brand new matched set of the yellow adjustable Koni Sport struts/shocks and H&R Sport springs over in the The Beetle classified section. They fit the 2.5 with beam rear axle. 

I sold the car before installing them and need to get them out of my garage.


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice stance ^^^^^^


----------



## SlowesTT (Jan 23, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

H&R super sport springs. :wave:


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## SlowesTT (Jan 23, 2015)

FLMKVDUB said:


>


So sick!

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

SlowesTT said:


> So sick!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

11202666_10101438545820013_2262957303230345747_n


----------



## ItsJustABeetle (Jul 15, 2015)

OTAMYWY said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What front lip combo is that? Looks healthy :laugh:


----------



## krz_hayn (Nov 20, 2011)

@jwcardy please don't change that look. Still my favorite look you've done by far.  🏽 We miss our Beetle. Traded it in and it sold the next day. Haven't seen it around though?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

ItsJustABeetle said:


> What front lip combo is that? Looks healthy :laugh:


That is the ABT front lip. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

I'm not as low as others, but here's my contribution to this thread.


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

OTAMYWY said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Still a work in progress. Just on H&R SS springs for now.


----------



## SlowesTT (Jan 23, 2015)

Haven't uploaded since I first got the bags done!

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Fender13 said:


> Still a work in progress. Just on H&R SS springs for now.


Cool look! :thumbup:


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

SlowesTT said:


> Haven't uploaded since I first got the bags done!


Looks great! What setup are you running?


----------



## 35_GTI (Oct 21, 2015)

So many bags.... Kinda wished I'd gone stance instead of track


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

OTAMYWY said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gahhh! So wish I was able to pick up a vert. :beer::thumbup:


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

New wheels - 20x9.5" et35 MRR HR3


----------



## flowsome (Apr 16, 2010)

would an 18x8 et35 on stock suspension look alright? I have a 2014 TDI and when I put a ruler on the oem wheel to visualize the poke it looks excessive.


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

Have anyone here used the VWRacing sport springs yet?


----------



## SlowesTT (Jan 23, 2015)

vdubjettaman said:


> Looks great! What setup are you running?


It's Airlift Performance Slammed Series with V2 Management! 

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

FLMKVDUB said:


> New wheels - 20x9.5" et35 MRR HR3


Love the new set up !


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

Fender13 said:


> Love the new set up !


Thanks


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

stainlineho said:


> My '12 on H&R SS springs, 15mm front spacer, 20mm rear spacer. Click on the pic to make larger.


With 15mm spacer in front, how does this affect your turning radius?


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Remedy said:


> With 15mm spacer in front, how does this affect your turning radius?


I had the same setup. I didn't measure before and after, but there was nothing noticeable from behind the wheel with regard to turning radius, so if there is a change, it was minute. No rubbing at all with that configuration.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

just found this pic.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

FLMKVDUB said:


> New wheels - 20x9.5" et35 MRR HR3


Good lord you must barely have enough room for the wheel to clear the fender. Do you still have your fender liners in?



SlowesTT said:


> It's Airlift Performance Slammed Series with V2 Management!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


I didn't know they made a performance slammed series. I thought it was just performance or slammed? We're running same management tho!


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> Good lord you must barely have enough room for the wheel to clear the fender. Do you still have your fender liners in?


Yeah it's a tight fit, I trimmed the upper part of the liners, did a slight roll on the fenders and added a little camber in the rear. Nothing crazy though.


















The 225/30 helps at ride height, no rubbing at all at 40 psi front/25 psi rear 🏻


----------



## SlowesTT (Jan 23, 2015)

vdubjettaman said:


> Good lord you must barely have enough room for the wheel to clear the fender. Do you still have your fender liners in?
> 
> 
> I didn't know they made a performance slammed series. I thought it was just performance or slammed? We're running same management tho!



My apologies on making that confusing I was just stating Airlift Performance as the manufacturer.. I am running the Slammed Series bags from them.


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

oidoglr said:


> I had the same setup. I didn't measure before and after, but there was nothing noticeable from behind the wheel with regard to turning radius, so if there is a change, it was minute. No rubbing at all with that configuration.


Did the bolts come with your spacers or did you source them from somewhere else?


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Anyone try and squeeze a 265/40 tire up front ???


----------



## Das Boot917 (Jan 5, 2013)

Fender13 said:


> Anyone try and squeeze a 265/40 tire up front ???


Your drivability will suffer lol. they'll rub up against the struts for sure. Trust me, I've fitted a 275/35 drag radial on my '13 up front and turning corners was annoying going to and from the track

I'm still lowered on H&R SS springs


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

FLMKVDUB said:


> Yeah it's a tight fit, I trimmed the upper part of the liners, did a slight roll on the fenders and added a little camber in the rear. Nothing crazy though.
> 
> The 225/30 helps at ride height, no rubbing at all at 40 psi front/25 psi rear 🏻


Wow. That's still an extremely snug fit! Looks killer! :beer:


SlowesTT said:


> My apologies on making that confusing I was just stating Airlift Performance as the manufacturer.. I am running the Slammed Series bags from them.


No worries. I don't keep up on what the latest stuff is anymore.


----------



## SlowesTT (Jan 23, 2015)

Pictures from the Dutch Bros. meet. Now with 10mm spacers!

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Das Boot917 said:


> Your drivability will suffer lol. they'll rub up against the struts for sure. Trust me, I've fitted a 275/35 drag radial on my '13 up front and turning corners was annoying going to and from the track
> 
> I'm still lowered on H&R SS springs


Stock rims ?


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Remedy said:


> Did the bolts come with your spacers or did you source them from somewhere else?


I was lucky...found a set of used H&R spacers with extended lug bolts locally for around $100 not long after I bought my Beetle. Any spacer more than 5mm and you definitely want to procure longer bolts.

Good luck!


----------



## cjohn62 (Jul 1, 2012)

*Lowering My Cabrio*

I'm planning to purchase coilovers to lower my 2013 Turbo Convertible Beetle in the coming month or so. Through a process of elimination I'm down to either a set of KW V2 or VWR StreetSport PLUS coilovers. I am also planning to install ECS Tuning's Heavy Duty Strut Mount Kit. Does anyone have any experience with these on the Convertible? Also, I'm retaining the original 18 in Twisters for the time being until I switch to a 19 in wheel/tire combo. Will I need wheel spacers, and if so what thickness?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

cjohn62 said:


> I'm planning to purchase coilovers to lower my 2013 Turbo Convertible Beetle in the coming month or so. Through a process of elimination I'm down to either a set of KW V2 or VWR StreetSport PLUS coilovers. I am also planning to install ECS Tuning's Heavy Duty Strut Mount Kit. Does anyone have any experience with these on the Convertible? Also, I'm retaining the original 18 in Twisters for the time being until I switch to a 19 in wheel/tire combo. Will I need wheel spacers, and if so what thickness?


If by Heavy Duty Strut Mounts, you mean these: 

https://store.034motorsport.com/strut-mount-pair-track-density-mk5-mk6-volkswagen-8j-8p-audi.html 

Then, yes. I have purchased and been using them for a couple of years now. No squeaks. I do not have a Turbo, or convertible, but believe they are the same. If you purchase new OEM front strut bearings, this will make your install much easier as you will not need a spring compressor to retrieve any existing/remaining components.


My coilover set up is by a company out of the Netherlands called V-Maxx. 

I will be upgrading my coilovers with a new set by V-Maxx soon. 

I got a drop of approx. 2.5+" in the front, but need to address the rear.


----------



## Illegalhunter (Dec 15, 2015)

210thumper said:


> that really isnt low at all...i was lower on coils and didnt rub or scrape at all... this is low....
> 
> 
> aired front by 210_THUMPER, on Flickr
> ...


Wow that's low


----------



## cjohn62 (Jul 1, 2012)

*Lowering My Beetle Turbo Convertable*

I am planning to use ECS Tunings HD Upper Strut Mount Installation Kit. They are the same 55 Durometer as the 034 Motorsport Upper Strut Mounts.

https://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Beetle--2.0T_Gen3/Suspension/Coilovers/ES2992252/


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

it's cold and I want it to be nice outside again.


----------



## FLMKVDUB (Nov 11, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> it's cold and I want it to be nice outside again.


🏼🏼


----------



## SlowesTT (Jan 23, 2015)

Was able to clay and wax the car yesterday! 

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Still on H&R SS springs but have some KSport Coil's enroute.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

I'm going to just whore this photo forever 










Thinking of modifying some things on the front subframe to get an extra .25" -.5" soon


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Deceitful said:


> I'm going to just whore this photo forever
> 
> Thinking of modifying some things on the front subframe to get an extra .25" -.5" soon


And rightly so! It's a great pic!
I'm assuming you already have a frame notch? What else do you plan to do?


----------



## mariano_7_ch (Aug 1, 2005)

1.4 TSI, From Argentina.


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Just installed Ksports the night before this pic so not settled in yet. Very happy with the ride quality but she needs to go lower.


----------



## VWlogic (Mar 11, 2016)

Man that setup looks good. Love the color combo.


----------



## cjohn62 (Jul 1, 2012)

*Lowering My Beetle*

So after months of research and reading reviews on various lowering options and coilovers I ordered a set of KW Variant 1 Coilovers and a Heavy Duty Upper Strut Mount Kit from ECS Tuning for my 2013 VW Beetle Turbo Convertible. They should be hear in a week or so and installed by early April. I was originally considering KW Variant 2 Coilovers; but since my Convertible is not likely to see a track, and adjusting the rear rebound damping would require removal of the subwoofer I opted for the Variant 1 instead. Has anyone installed these on their Beetle; and are there any issues I should be aware of? Also, I am retaining the stock 18 in Twister Alloys until later this year, and my only remaining question that I can't seem to get a straight forward answer to is whether or not I need to fit Wheel Spacers and what thickness?


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Ksports settled and dialed in. Love em


----------



## Bunsachi (Oct 6, 2015)

*The Scarab*

2013 Beetle Fender Edition, Turbo, Solowerks coil-overs, CTS intake, APR downpipe, Borla catback, Stage 2 APR chip, 19" two piece staggard concave Porsche wheels sitting on Pirelli PZero Nero sneaks.


----------



## Tranzfonik (Mar 16, 2016)

*The Scarab*

2013 Turbo Beetle stage 2 APR... Solowerks coil-overs, APR downpipe, Borla catback, CTS turbo intake, 2peice staggard 19" Porsche wheels sitting on Pirelli PZero Nero stickies


----------



## Tranzfonik (Mar 16, 2016)

*The Scarab*

This is my winter setup...


----------



## cjohn62 (Jul 1, 2012)

*Arrived at the Door Today*

Well my KW V1s arrived today. The Heavy Duty Upper Strut Mounts should arrive later this week, and work permitting they should be installed by early April.


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

Tranzfonik said:


> 2013 Turbo Beetle stage 2 APR... Solowerks coil-overs, APR downpipe, Borla catback, CTS turbo intake, 2peice staggard 19" Porsche wheels sitting on Pirelli PZero Nero stickies


The tire lettering really makes it 'pop'.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Tranzfonik said:


> 2013 Turbo Beetle stage 2 APR... Solowerks coil-overs, APR downpipe, Borla catback, CTS turbo intake, 2peice staggard 19" Porsche wheels sitting on Pirelli PZero Nero stickies


Beautiful!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

Tranzfonik said:


> 2013 Turbo Beetle stage 2 APR... Solowerks coil-overs, APR downpipe, Borla catback, CTS turbo intake, 2peice staggard 19" Porsche wheels sitting on Pirelli PZero Nero stickies


Wow, slick setup !


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobdhd (Jul 11, 2013)

Fender13 said:


>


Fantastic pic :thumbup:


----------



## Grimey-1 (Dec 9, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

Fender13 said:


> Still on H&R SS springs but have some KSport Coil's enroute.


You're not satisfied with the H&R's?


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

Fender13 said:


>


How far down on the threads are you?


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Remedy said:


> How far down on the threads are you?


Rear has the perches removed lol so its all the way down. Front has 1.5" left but axle is almost on the frame so need to get it notched if I can ever find someone to do it here in Nashville.


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

Fender13 said:


> Rear has the perches removed lol so its all the way down. Front has 1.5" left but axle is almost on the frame so need to get it notched if I can ever find someone to do it here in Nashville.


And you're not rubbing the wells at all?


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

Remedy said:


> And you're not rubbing the wells at all?


I manually pulled the fenders a tad, 0 rubbing since then.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)




----------



## cjohn62 (Jul 1, 2012)

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## cjohn62 (Jul 1, 2012)

Finally got my 2013 Beetle lowered on KW V1 Coilovers. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## cjohn62 (Jul 1, 2012)

cjohn62 said:


> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


 Trying to sort out using Taptalk. I finally got my 2013 Beetle Turbo Convertible lowered on KW V1 Coilovers. Once the suspension settles I'll get it readjusted, I think I will raise it perhaps 5 mm, and aligned. It's a challenge to get it on a lift now with a 10 mm gap at the top of the wheel opening, looks good though.


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

cjohn62 said:


> Trying to sort out using Taptalk. I finally got my 2013 Beetle Turbo Convertible lowered on KW V1 Coilovers. Once the suspension settles I'll get it readjusted, I think I will raise it perhaps 5 mm, and aligned. It's a challenge to get it on a lift now with a 10 mm gap at the top of the wheel opening, looks good though.


I have to put blocks under the wheels or jack up one side to get it on a lift


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

Fender13 said:


> I have to put blocks under the wheels or jack up one side to get it on a lift


I remember those days! Drove up on 2-2x8's just to get the jack under. Now I hit a button.


----------



## cjohn62 (Jul 1, 2012)

Good Idea!

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)

vdubjettaman said:


> I remember those days! Drove up on 2-2x8's just to get the jack under. Now I hit a button.


I hate you


----------



## Fender13 (Nov 18, 2015)




----------



## beetleman2002 (Jan 8, 2009)

I don't post very often. but I am getting in some Ksport Kontrol Pro Fully Adjustable Coilover Kit for my 2013 beetle 2.0T anyone have them on there beetle already? I will just go ahead and tell you what I have done to my car. I have stage 2 AFE air intake a borla cat back exhaust, and a K04 turbo upgrade form APR and APRs downpipe 

link to photo http://kevin-rotge.deviantart.com/a...ssing-628515744?ga_submit_new=10%3A1471318842


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

beetleman2002 said:


> I don't post very often. but I am getting in some Ksport Kontrol Pro Fully Adjustable Coilover Kit for my 2013 beetle 2.0T anyone have them on there beetle already? I will just go ahead and tell you what I have done to my car. I have stage 2 AFE air intake a borla cat back exhaust, and a K04 turbo upgrade form APR and APRs downpipe
> 
> link to photo http://kevin-rotge.deviantart.com/a...ssing-628515744?ga_submit_new=10%3A1471318842


Post right above you has them if I remember correctly 

posted via tapatalk


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

It's been quite a while since I posted or replied on this forum, but hope I can get some useful answers. 

I'm looking for lowering solutions for my 2012 2.5L Beetle, with solid rear beam axle. I would prefer coilovers, if that is an option. 

Any help is greatly appreciated. I tried searching through this thread with no luck. Maybe I missed it. Thanks.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

From H2OI this year:

.

.


----------



## Rotkaefer (Feb 25, 2018)

Bumping a thread that had been dormant for two years, for the awesome lowered pics.


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

Rotkaefer said:


> Bumping a thread that had been dormant for two years, for the awesome lowered pics.


no one does anything to these anymore. Shame really as they are way better looking than a 5 door GTI.


----------



## Ripdubski (Aug 12, 2004)

Mine


----------



## Durk84 (May 10, 2018)

Hey all,
I'm between getting Solo Werks coil overs or Vogtland 956144s meant for a MK6 Jetta for my 2012 2.5.
I'm leaning towards the CO so I can set my ride height and have the OEM suspension if I need to put it back on.
Anyone have these? How does it ride? This is a DD and although I enjoy a firm ride and feedback from the road it has to be livable. 
Thanks in advance!


----------

